# mese terminando



## ohbice

Buongiorno a tutti, stavo per scrivere una email del tipo "Trasmetto in allegato gli orari del mese terminando", ma mi è venuto il dubbio che non fosse corretto.
Con mese terminando intenderei dire il mese che va a terminare proprio oggi, cioè marzo.
Se ci sono pareri li leggo volentieri


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
mai sentito... Perché non usi "mese corrente"?


----------



## bearded

Buongiorno, ohbice
In effetti ''terminando'' in quel senso è un latinismo inusuale e per i più poco comprensibile (ci sono forme consolidate, come ''laureando'' e altre, ma non è il caso di ''terminando''). Io suggerirei ''il mese ora al termine'' oppure ''il corrente mese''.

--incrociato con Mary49--

PS. vorrei aggiungere, se mi è consentito, che anche le simili forme latine si usano di solito solo al passivo (anche laureando significa ''colui che dev'essere cinto di alloro'').


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> ...gli orari del mese terminando


Espressione etimologicamente sensata ma un po' troppo "latinista". 
Personalmente ripiegherei su "...del mese di marzo".

[ risposta incrociata ]


----------



## francisgranada

Oltre che si tratta di latinismo, a prima lettura avevo la sensazione come se ci mancasse qualcosa, p.e. ".... del mese _che sta_ terminando" (intransitivo), oppure  ".... del mese terminando _qualcosa_" (transitivo). 

(non so se siate d'accordo con questa mia "logica"....)


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> (non so se siete d'accordo con questa mia "logica"....)


In realtà, come già ha accennato bearded in #3, c'è un numero ristretto di "gerundi" che in italiano,
usati come *sostantivo* o in alcuni casi anche come *nome del predicato*,
riprendono il significato di necessità/dovere del gerundivo latino,
esempi tipici:
- [il] _laureando/diplomando _(=colui che sta per laurearsi/diplomarsi);
- [l'] _esaminando_ (= colui che deve sostenere un esame), ecc.
...quindi nella frase di ohbice non "manca" nulla, a parte ovviamente la consuetudine d'uso.


----------



## Armodio

Anche perché _terminando=che va terminato (Il T1000 è terminando,_ avrebbe detto Terminator). 
Sarebbe più logico un_ terminaturo, _ma stiamo parlando di inutili folleggiamenti.
_In corso, corrente, che volge al termine, che si sta per chiudere..._


----------



## Anéqus

ohbice said:


> Buongiorno a tutti, stavo per scrivere una email del tipo "Trasmetto in allegato gli orari del mese terminando", ma mi è venuto il dubbio che non fosse corretto.
> Con mese terminando intenderei dire il mese che va a terminare proprio oggi, cioè marzo.
> Se ci sono pareri li leggo volentieri


Se non volevi semplicemente dire "Marzo", sarebbe più chiaro per me se usassi il linguaggio della tua definizione sopra. Come dice @francisgranada,


francisgranada said:


> Oltre che si tratta di latinismo, a prima lettura avevo la sensazione come se ci mancasse qualcosa, p.e. ".... del mese _che sta_ terminando" (intransitivo), oppure  ".... del mese terminando _qualcosa_" (transitivo).
> (non so se siate d'accordo con questa mia "logica"....)


 
l'aggiunto di alcune qualificatore ("trasmetto i tempi del mese che termina oggi" o anche "del mese terminando oggi" o "ora" darebbe più di un senso di completezza del pensiero. Tuttavia, per una questione di principio in qualunque linguaggio, credo che, dire qualcosa nei termini i più semplice sia il più fluide e comprensibile...ed ormai è quasi aprile comunque . Almeno la giornata lavorativa in Italia è ormai finita vero?



Armodio said:


> Anche perché _terminando=che va terminato (Il T1000 è terminando,_ avrebbe detto Terminator).
> Sarebbe più logico un_ terminaturo, _ma stiamo parlando di inutili folleggiamenti.
> _In corso, corrente, che volge al termine, che si sta per chiudere..._


----------



## ohbice

Esatto, stamattina ero sul folleggiante 
In ufficio poi... Alla fine ho evitato.
Grazie a tutti 

Ps: la prossima volta andrò di terminaturo


----------



## symposium

ohbice said:


> "Trasmetto in allegato gli orari del mese terminando"


Io avrei interpretato questa frase, se l'avessi letta nella chiusa di un messaggio, come "terminando=e termino", "trasmetto gli orari del mese e termino (la lettera)" anche perchè tutti i pseudo latinismi in -ndo, come ha detto Bearded, significano "da fare, o che sarà fatto" (evitando=da evitare, esaminando=da esaminare ecc). Al massimo, forse, se si vuole essere aulici si può dire "del cadente mese".


----------



## ohbice

Grazie anche a te symposium, o dei sette sapienti


----------



## Starless74

Anéqus said:


> o anche "del mese terminando oggi"


Ehm, no...    Questo è un ricalco del gerundio inglese ed è senz'altro errato.
Tutt'al più: "terminante oggi" ( comunque orrendo ).

[ risposta incrociata ]


----------



## ohbice

Anéqus said:


> ... Cedo che dire qualcosa nei termini i più semplicI sia IL (modo) più fluido e comprensibile...


Hai ragione. Ma questa mattina era caldo, era primavera, volevo fare qualcosa di un po' sopra le righe


----------



## bearded

Due piccole aggiunte (una seria, l'altra meno):
- forse si può dire anche ''il mese uscente''
- il più classico dei gerundivi italiani: le mutande (quelle cose 'da cambiare'...).


----------



## Anéqus

Starless74 said:


> Ehm, no...    Questo è un ricalco del gerundio inglese ed è senz'altro errato.
> Tutt'al più: "terminante oggi" ( comunque orrendo ).
> 
> [ risposta incrociata ]


Oops!  Grazie!


----------



## marco.cur

"Trasmetto in allegato gli orari del mese che volge al tramonto"


----------



## A User

ohbice said:


> Ps: la prossima volta andrò di terminaturo


O di minuendo.


----------



## francisgranada

marco.cur said:


> "Trasmetto in allegato gli orari del mese che volge al tramonto"


Bello, ma mi pare un po' poetico e probabilmente non adeguato in un messaggio di carattere piuttosto tecnico o puramente informativo ....

Sarebbe sbagliato "mese attuale"?

(suppongo che la persona che legge il detto messaggio, anche lui/lei abbia un calendario, quindi forse non è necessario sottolineare il fatto che il mese corrente sta per finire ....)


----------

